
Learning Ally – Audio Books for Dyslexia and Learning Disabilities - sogen
https://learningally.org/
======
malloreon
I used to volunteer for this fine organization!

There's 200 hours of my textbook voiceover work available through the system,
and every time I remember that it puts a spring in my step for the day.

~~~
sogen
nice! congrats!!

